# Tru-Fire T1 broadheads



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

I stumbled across these at my local pro-shop earlier this fall and i have to say after shooting them I was more than impressed! I have always liked to shoot cut on contact heads and had some reservations about the T1 as it was not a true COC...Well after shooting my first whitetail with them I put my fears aside, the penetration and wound channel was more than impressive. I have since killed 3 whitetails with them and had complete pass-thru's on every one. The 206lbs. buck I killed went less than 60 yards before piling up and the 160lbs. doe went less than 100, with blood trails a blind man in a rainstorm could see.
Tru-fire also offers a mechanical called the switchblade which opens by using a plunger style tip, while I have not had a chance to try them out, the blades are razor sharp and the design looks very sound and should not have the deflection issues you can sometimes get from rear deploy style heads.tru-fire has also paid close attention to detail on these heads and offer different tip designs depending on the speed of your bow, to give you the best flight possible.

I can say the T1 flies with my field tips out past 40 yards, I have not shot them to 50 or 60 yet, but given how they fly to 40 I am confident they would fly just as well at long range.

Some pics of the animals i have taken so far with them:


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

Congrads on your kills! The T-1 looks like a good broadhead. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## todd39 (Sep 1, 2006)

that broadhead is an awesome broadhead. i used them this year and i got the same results. lets not forget how accurate they fly. todd


----------



## bhuntin (Jun 19, 2009)

Does this broad head fly like a field point? Are there any tuning issues? How about the cutting diameter? And what grain is offered for this BH?


----------



## pronghornproduction (Oct 27, 2007)

The T-1 flies with my fieldpoints and no special tuning was required for me. Cutting diameter for the 100 grain heads is 1 1/8", they also come in 125gr.


----------

